# Consejos para orientar mi vida profesional en la electronica



## Digital (Nov 19, 2009)

Antes de nada enviar un saludo a todos los integrantes de esta comunidad. Soy un Cordobes de 26 años apasionado o friki  por la electronica informatica y electronica... 


Respecto los estudios, he sido un desastre, me equivoque en muchas ocasiones, podia tener una fp2 de electronica terminada hace mucho, pero me aconsejaron mal y me equivoque de camino en los estudios...

Tengo un grado medio de electronica de consumo, y una fpo de 770h de automatismos y control industriales, he currado instalando redes, 2 semanas montando armarios de mecanismos-automatas, y cerca de 5 años como tecnico de climatizacion.. 


Como tecnico de climatizacion he pasado muy buenos momentos, he disfrutado con la parte electronica, me he quebrado la cabeza cuando fallaban alguna placa, y cuando he conseguido repararla he disfrutado como un nene chico.

El problema es la total falta de informacion tecnica, de manuales de ayuda general para realizar las reparaciones, junto a los problemas de fugas de gas que las odiaba, o las extremas condiciones de trabajo, hicieron que el trabajo me agotara, termine odiando el trabajo.. Con la casualidad de que por falta de trabajo me dejaron parado..

Asi que, este año he empezado un grado superior de desarrollo productos electronicos, volviendo a disfrutar por la electronica, disfrutando aprendiendo mas, aunque el ciclo hasta ahora es poco mas del medio que hize.

Una vez que termine el superior, me gustaria ampliar mas conocimientos, pero ya con 28 años lo veo complicado, hay que seguir pagando coche (voy tirando de los ahorros de estos 4 años), la parienta, etc...

Aqui es donde llevo unos dias de bajon, estoy viendo que en España, hay poquisimas salidas en la electronica, voy a invertir dos años de mi vida y todos mis ahorros en preparme un ciclo superior, que no se, si a la hora de la verdad, me va a servir de algo el dia de mañana..


Que salidas puedo buscar?? Veo que la electromedicina es una salida bastante buena, pero no encuentro nada de informacion para formarme o que requisitos buscan...

La robotica, creo que va a ser el proximo boom, pero a dia de hoy idem de idem.

Que os parece, Merece la pena sacar el superior de electronica?? Que salidas aconsejais para mi situacion??


Perdon por el tocho y gracias a todos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2009)

hola, no se como es españa, pero siempr elei que electromedicina deja buena $$$$$$.
lo que no se es si hay trabajo, .

mira, no puedo dejar de irme un poco de el tema, por lo qu evos planteas es asi.

1 -- pones que sabes de aire acondicionado, ese tema si que se pide en todos lados, aunque te vayas a otro pais, lo que sea, ese tema deja.
y si encima sabes tanto de la mecanica como de la electronica........capo.

2 -- pones que sabes ya muchas cosas, y que estas bajoneado, y que queres invertir en MAS ESTUDIOS.....y si estas errado ??
y si seguis con mas de lo mismo ??
y si tu problema no es la falta de conocimientos ????
estudiaras inutilmente.

por desgracia la vida es lo que es, una lucha de miercoles, cuando terminas de estudiar ya nadie te toma mas examen, nadie te toma nota, y a nadie le importas mas.
no es como uno pensaba d epibe que te vendan a buscar de la NASA por que eras bueno, o que un tano empresario con $$ te contratara y te cuidara como oro.

la vida real es muy cruel.

quizas tu problema no pase por lo tecnico, asi que no lo resolveras studiando mas.
quizas tu problema sea mas bien comercial, o de otro tipo.

unos dias pensando esto te vendrian bien, revisa tus años de trabajo, que hiciste, que te gustaria , que es lo que de verdad pùedes obtener.
como estan otros que trabajan de lo mismo.

un saludo y te deseo lo mejor


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 20, 2009)

Vaya Digital, yo tengo FP1 de equipos electrónicos igual y pensaba el año que viene hacer grado superior, pero me estás quitando las ganas.... Te digo que trabajos de electrónicos si que hay, pocos, pero hay, el problema es que piden FP2 y bastante experiencia por lo general. Busca en páginas de empleo si no lo has hecho ya que salen unas cuantas. Y lo de "estudiar inutilmente" creo que es erróneo, porque al estudiar lo que se busca es aprender, o eso creo yo, te contraten o no después.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2009)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Y lo de "estudiar inutilmente" creo que es erróneo, porque al estudiar lo que se busca es aprender, o eso creo yo, te contraten o no después.
> Un saludo


 
miraste la cantidad de informacion que hay hoy dia en el mundo , las ciencias, las artes, las lenguas y demas ??
no te alcanzarian mil vidas.
que te sera util en el futuro proximo yque sera obsoleto ???
en que habra miles compitiendo con vos y en que solo unos pocos??
que sera necesario y que no ???  

y cuando tengas unos añitos mas y familia veremso si te alimentas con lso conocimientos adquiridos solamente .

saludos y feliz juventud e inocencia.


----------



## Digital (Nov 20, 2009)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Vaya Digital, yo tengo FP1 de equipos electrónicos igual y pensaba el año que viene hacer grado superior, pero me estás quitando las ganas.... Te digo que trabajos de electrónicos si que hay, pocos, pero hay, el problema es que piden FP2 y bastante experiencia por lo general. Busca en páginas de empleo si no lo has hecho ya que salen unas cuantas. Y lo de "estudiar inutilmente" creo que es erróneo, porque al estudiar lo que se busca es aprender, o eso creo yo, te contraten o no después.
> Un saludo




Bueno, cuando termine el grado medio, me hecharon para atras muchas empresas, como ABB por no tener un FP2, o en la bolsa de empleo del Sas igual, solo quieren grados superiores..

El problema es que con la crisis, parece que este sector esta muerto . Me quiero orientar a electromedicina, pero no hay nada de informacion, con las empresas privadas que he contactado requieren ingenieros fisicos :enfadado:..

A ver que tal me van las cosas cuando termine el grado superior..


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 20, 2009)

A eso me refiero Digital, a que las empresas piden casi siempre fp2, y como bien dices, con esto de la crisis esta la cosa bastante mal.



fernandob dijo:


> miraste la cantidad de informacion que hay hoy dia en el mundo , las ciencias, las artes, las lenguas y demas ??
> no te alcanzarian mil vidas.
> que te sera util en el futuro proximo yque sera obsoleto ???
> en que habra miles compitiendo con vos y en que solo unos pocos??
> ...



Creo que hay formas de decir las cosas de una forma menos ofensiva fernandob, no soy tan estupido como para creer que con solo aprender vas a alimentar a tu familia, eso está claro. En este mundo hace falta a parte de conocimientos, don de gentes, recomendaciones y demás, porque como dices la competencia es grande y se trata de sobresalir de los demas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2009)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Creo que hay formas de decir las cosas de una forma menos ofensiva fernandob, no soy tan estupido como para creer que con solo aprender vas a alimentar a tu familia, eso está claro. En este mundo hace falta a parte de conocimientos, don de gentes, recomendaciones y demás, porque como dices la competencia es grande y se trata de sobresalir de los demas.


 
si, hay muchas formas, PERO TE ASEGURO que no dije nada en forma ofensiva o con intencion ofensiva, no lo veo.
por eso escribo incluso menos , o directamente entro poco al foro  , hoy dia todo el mundo anda muy sensible  y con cola de paja, con psicosis de que le mojan la oreja  .
no te conozco, en lo mas minimo, ni me cruce con tigo siquiera, asi que no puedo juzgarte y menos decirte estupido .
no lo hice .

a todo el mundo y yo soy parte de el le ha pasado de bajonearse, o no ver lo que es la vida, yo supongo que me consideraras vos estupido, por que cuando estudiaba pensaba que si , con estudiar y bien me iba a alcanzar y a sobrar.

entre las cosas que hacen falta (y te olvidaste ) esta la suerte, que es la mitad mas uno.
espero de verdad lo mejor para todos los que se lo merecen.


----------



## fasss (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola amigo! 

Yo he hecho este F.P que tu quieres hacer, y por mi parte tengo que decirte que esta muy bien.Cuando empece, no tenia ni idea de electronica y al final del primer año aprendi bastante, cuando mas estudies, mas sabras, y ademas mas formacion tendras para el C.V.
En cuanto a la electromedicina hay masters universitarios pero para eso debes tener una carrera,yo me informe y me dijeron que mucho trabajo sobre esto en España no hay mucho,no se si habran cursos.Otra salida son las energias renovables,donde se esperan muchos puestos de trabajo, yo hice un curso de energia solar y eolica de Master-D y la verdad es que para lo que te enseñan cuesta un paston, y tampoco te creas que me han mandado muchas ofertas de trabajo,pero es interasante hacer alguna formacion sobre esto porque es el futuro.Mi consejo es que primero te saques el F.P y luego ya se vera,porque la vida da muchas vueltas,y lo que piensas hoy,alomejor no sera lo que pienses en 2 años, y que lo estudies porque te gusta.Si luego no encuentras trabajo,pues sigues con el tuyo,pero esa formacion ya la tienes ahi y siempre tendras mas posibilidades de cara al futuro.Perdona por extenderme pero espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 20, 2009)

hola Digital,no te presiones, como dicen en mi tierra "Dios aprieta pero no ahorca", ahora bien si tu vocacion es la electronica, continua preparandote porque es la mejor inversion, hay tantos campos en dode se aplica, que tarde o temprano tendras tu opurtunidad, y despues todo quedara , como un mal recuerdo, ten fe.
Te mando una humilde reflexion, y no te rindas, el exito lo anteced el fracaso, no te detengas y animo, dios esta contigo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2009)

Saludos Digital...

Mira mi opinion prodria ser que depures lo que se te ha aconsejado, y  llegues a una conclusion lo mas pronto posible, porque tienes una edad en la que pareciera que el tiempo esta detenido y todavia queda mucha vida por delante, pero en cuanto des un parpadeo veras que esa juventud ya no esta.... esta muy bien eso de tener fe y dejarle la tarea a Dios,  suena muy frio y podria parecer agresivo pero la relidad es otra... tienes que tener fuerza y coraje... para que la competencia laboral que existe no te sea un impedimento.... con o sin estudios.... 
Por poner mi experiencia lo mas corta posible que ya han sido de unos cuantos años...
En la escuela igual que muchos no fui muy sobresaliente pero como pude termine mi carrera de contabilidad, trabaje muy duro para empresas y obtenia una compensacion mas o menos decente, en cuanto a la competencia laboral yo nunca tuve problema... si alguien daba el 100% al trabajo yo intentaba dar el 150%....
hasta que un buen dia me dije... bueno... pero a mi  no me gusta esto... ni quiero trabajar como empleado...
me fui a una cidudad mucho mas pequeña que en la que naci... y en un dia sentado en la plaza principal pensando que hacer.... en cuestion de un minuto dije voy a poner un taller de carpinteria y hacer muebles de calidad... se lo comente a varios familiares y lo primero que me dijeron... ESTAS LOCO!... en ese pueblo nadie te va a comprar nada....
te vas a morir de hambre....  
me tragaba mis opiniones... y solo me decia... ya veran!...
Dicho y echo con unos cuantos $$$ en la bolsa emprendi mi tallercito en ese pueblo donde nadie me iba a comprar nada.... hace casi 6 años de eso... hoy.... no me he muerto de hambre y soy el fabricante #1 de esta ciudad, yo pongo mis precios y decido a quien hacerle el trabajo..... y me puedo dar el lujo de tener el hobie que a mi me agrade...
cabe mencionar que no me sobra la plata pero si estoy mas desahogado que antes....

Estudios.... perdi el tiempo....
Diosy fe .... me ayudan pero no les dejo toda la tarea....
Ganas de trabajar....  muchisimas....
Competencia.... ninguna....
Crisis.... Cual...
Trabajo... me hace falta qu los dias sean de 48hrs...
Juventud... se me esta acabando...
Vision.... una poca...
Realista.... bastante....
creatividad... espero no se me acabe porque entonces, si me muero de hambre...

Saludos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2009)

en mi pais los que tienen alto grado de estudios o sonuna verdaderisima "reata"(capo) o terminan de taxistas asi que por los estudios ni hablar, efectivamente son para saber mas y nada mas, no te garantisa que tengas un buen trabajo y menos bien pagado, lo que he aprendido en mi experiencia laboral es que en cada empleo todo es nuevo y se tiene que aprender de nuevo lo indispensable es tener ganas de trabajar aunque no sea tu area, aunque no ganes lo que querias siempre un paso a la ves en esta vida


----------



## Ergon (Nov 25, 2009)

pues yo he hecho 2 grados superiores, Desarrollode productos electronicos y sistemas de regulacion y control.

Este segundo es de automatas y te lo recomiendo. Curro de programador y es genial !!


----------

